# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  DOJILJE - STA SMIJU JESTI A STA NE

## imported_Laura Radic

moze li mi neko reci sta smijem jesti (koje voce, povrce, meso...)jednom sam negdje vidjela spisak ishrane za dojilje, i ne mogu sad da nadjem...
hvala unaprijed

----------


## zrinka

dojilja sve moze jesti sto i inace jede...valja se kloniti alkohola kao i pusenja....

sto se tice hrane, djeca znaju ponekad reagirati na hranu koja majka uzima, pa bi trebalo vodjeti na sto dijete reagira , ako reagira...to najcesce budu mlijecni proizvodi koje majka uzima...

treba biti pazljiv sa uzimanjem lijekova i naglasiti lijecniku da, ako vam daje lijek, bude kompatibilan s dojenjem

----------


## ive

Moja mala ima konstantne vjetrove. Razlika je u intenzitetu. Prvu noć kad se jako grćila uzeli smo kapi i od tada joj ih dajemo. Znam da je to rezutat tih kapi. Ako nju i uz taj oblik olakšanja tako boli ne znam kako bi bilo bez njih. I sad me zanima što da radim u vezi svoje prehrane? Njoj očito smeta sve što ja jedem ili pak to nema nikakve veze??? Ima li netko čija se beba konstantno stišće? Nekad potrpi i kroz san, ali ju često budi i onda krene plač.

----------


## loo

sve sto napuhnjuje majku napuhnjuje i bebu (mahunarke, kelj, karfiol, zaprska-ko koristi u hrani).
druga stvar koja bi se trebala u prvih min 3 mjeseca izbjegavati je hrana prepuna c vitaminom (kiseli kupus,narance, kiwi isl) jer bebice znaju cesto odbacivati ciku u dojenju zbog c vitamina koji se luci kroz mlijeko.

s druge strane svaka beba i svaka majka je individua za sebe i neka mama vidi sto djetetu smeta kod dojenja i to lijepo izbaci na neko vrijeme iz prehrane.

----------


## Lukač

Ja jedem sve. Od graha, sarme, kiselog zelja ... krafne  (po nekoliko komada) .... čak i češnjak (nesmijem antibiotik za baktterije u urinu!!!)
Malom nije ništa. Jede, spava i kaka .... na svu sreću ništa ga ne muči.
Napreduje odlično : 1. mjesec 1,4 kg, drugi mjesec 1,1 kg.
Za razliku od prvog djeteta, kad sam pazila, jela sve lagano na lešo, mali je dobijao 400 - 500 grama mjesečno - i danas s 4,5 godine ništa ne voli jesti, ha,ha.!
A kile na meni -  mali sve pojede!
Pa sad vidite!

----------


## anchie76

> sve sto napuhnjuje majku napuhnjuje i bebu (mahunarke, kelj, karfiol, zaprska-ko koristi u hrani).
> druga stvar koja bi se trebala u prvih min 3 mjeseca izbjegavati je hrana prepuna c vitaminom (kiseli kupus,narance, kiwi isl) jer bebice znaju cesto odbacivati ciku u dojenju zbog c vitamina koji se luci kroz mlijeko.


Zao mi je, no moram reci. *To je neistina*.  NISTA ne bi trebalo izbjegavati (osim nezdrave hrane).  Te preporuke variraju od kulture do kulture, i kod nas je toliko uvrijezeno da se ne smiju jesti npr. mahunarke da je to prestrasno.  I sirote mame izbjegavaju odredjene namirnice mjesecima, muce se s prehranom jer vise neznaju ni sto smiju jesti, a u biti se vrlo vjerojatno ne bi desilo ama bas nista (mozda bi dijete prducnulo koji put cesce no inace, al ak je to jedini problem, ja tu stvarno onda ne vidim problem   :Saint:  )

A sto se odbijanja dojke tice zbog vitamina C, u majcinom mlijeku ima podosta vitamina C (kao i drugih vitamina) i onda bi dijete trebalo odbijati dojku i ak mama ne jede voce s puno vitamina C  :Unsure: .  Naravno da to nema nikakve veze.  Okus mlijeka se stalno mijenja ovisno o tome sto mama jede Ak bi se mama jaaaako najela neke namirnice sa specificnim okusom, moguce je da bi se okus mlijeka jace promijenio sto se bebi moze svidjeti ili ne (neke bebe recimo vole kad se mama najede cesnjaka ili neceg sasvim desetog).

Dakle treba jesti SVE, nista ne izbjegavati apriori. A ako nesto bude smetalo bebi lako ce se vidjeti (npr. alergijska reakcija u obliku osipa).

----------


## Gemini

Ja sam par tjedana ispočetka jela lešo i juhu, i bila mi je puna kapa toga. Poslije toga jedem svega ali pomalo, ničeg previše, danas sam prvi put grah pa ćemo vidjeti što će biti  :Laughing:  

Inače pečena piletina s krompirima, poslije toga 1 bezalkoholno pivo(bavaria mi ima najbolji okus!) i mlijeka ko u priči, ovo vam kaže mama koja već 5 mjeseci isključivo doji blizance :D   :Kiss:

----------


## anchie76

> Inače pečena piletina s krompirima, poslije toga 1 bezalkoholno pivo(bavaria mi ima najbolji okus!) i mlijeka ko u priči, ovo vam kaže mama koja već 5 mjeseci isključivo doji blizance :D


Ne bih te htjela razocarati, no to sto imas mlijeka ko u prici mozes zahvaliti samo sebi, upornom dojenju, aktivnom sisanju blizanaca, uspjesnom praznjenju dojki.  Kolicina mlijeka se moze povecati samo aktivnim praznjenjem dojki, nema te hrane/pica na svijetu koja ce povecati kolicinu mlijeka.

Izbjegavanje hrane se u nasoj kulturi prepruca ne zbog toga sto ce mami smanjiti kolicinu mlijeka, nego valjda sto ce beba imati vjetrove ili sta ja znam sta (pa dobro i ak mora, nek prducne, ne kuzim u cemu je problem?   :Grin:  .

Molim vas zaboravite na "dobronamjerne" savjete.

*Jedite SVE*, jedite kad ste gladne i pijte kad ste zedne (i to najbolje vodu jer je naravno najzdravija).

----------


## Jelka

> pa dobro i ak mora, nek prducne, ne kuzim u cemu je problem?


Da si imala bebu koja 4 mjeseca neprestano vrišti, ima pjenaste stolice, kostantno se grči, dakle daaaaleko od "prduckanja", bila bi na riži i vodi samo da joj pokušaš pomoći.

S drugim djetetom nećemo koristiti kapi, sirupe, jer smo došli do zaključka da je to jednostavno moralo proći, štogod mi učinili, ali s prvim je uvijek najteže, bez obzira na tuđa iskustva.

----------


## anchie76

> anchie76 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> pa dobro i ak mora, nek prducne, ne kuzim u cemu je problem?  
> 
> 
> Da si imala bebu koja 4 mjeseca neprestano vrišti, ima pjenaste stolice, kostantno se grči, dakle daaaaleko od "prduckanja", bila bi na riži i vodi samo da joj pokušaš pomoći.
> 
> S drugim djetetom nećemo koristiti kapi, sirupe, jer smo došli do zaključka da je to jednostavno moralo proći, štogod mi učinili, ali s prvim je uvijek najteže, bez obzira na tuđa iskustva.


Al Jelka to sto ti opisujes nikako nema veze s obicnim vjetrovima kod bebica.  Ova vasa situacija je nazalost sasvim nesto drugo.

----------


## Jelka

U biti i nije. Samo postoje stupnjevi jačine prdenja i koliko ih beba može podnijeti. I da li se radi o kolikama, aerokolikama (naš slučaj), ili možda netolerancija na neke namirnice (često mlijeko)

----------


## Saki79

Ja trebam roditi početkom 6. mjeseca. Rekli su nam zadnji put na tečaju da bi trebali izbjegavati sezonsko voće. Trešnje, lubenice itd. a jesti jabuke i banane. A ja jedva čekam trešnje i lubenice. Šta je stvarno to zabranjeno zbog grčeva?  :/

----------


## anchie76

> U biti i nije. Samo postoje stupnjevi jačine prdenja i koliko ih beba može podnijeti. I da li se radi o kolikama, aerokolikama (naš slučaj), ili možda netolerancija na neke namirnice (često mlijeko)


Pa ako beba nema kolike, aerokolike niti alergiju, prducnut ce i sve fajn (ima i takvih beba, samo sto vecinom cujemo o onim koje imaju kolike i razne smetnje).  Ako beba ima ista od toga gore navedenog, onda ipak nije problem u tome sto prducka nego je problem sto ima kolike i smeta joj vjerojatno stosta a nema rjesenja nego sjedi i cekaj.

Hocu reci samo da ne treba preventivno nista izbacivati iz prehrane i ogranicavati se.  Ogromnoj kolicini djece nista od mamine hrane ne smeta, odredjenom broju smeta nesto.  Ako ce vase dijete biti u toj manjini kojima ce nesto smetati, vi ionako ne mozete znati unaprijed sto ce im smetati nego cete to saznati jedino metodom pokusaja i pogresaka.

----------


## anchie76

> Šta je stvarno to zabranjeno zbog grčeva?  :/


Ma gluposti. Jedan ce ti reci da su to tresnje, drugi da su dinje, cetvrti da je kelj, peti da je neznam sta.  Osimi da obavezno pijes litru mlijeka dnevno da ti mlijeko ne nestane, deveti da obavezno pijes pivo da bi imala mlijeka, stoti da nikako ne jedes jagode jer bi ti dijete moglo biti alergicno.

Ukratko, to su sve mitovi koji kolaju nasim podrucjem.  *Jedi sve sto ti se jede*.  I naravno pokusaj se hraniti sto zdravije zbog svog zdravlja - ne zbog kvalitete mlijeka, jer tvoja prehrana ne utjece bitno na kvalitetu mlijeka.


A sto mislim o grcevima, kak ih prevenirati i kak se nositi s njima, pogledaj moj post na ovom topicu

Iako smo malo skrenuli na temu grceva, molim da se rasprava i pitanja o grcevima nastave na ovom gore spomenutom topicu (ili na nekom drugom od mnogih topica na temu grceva), a da ova tema ostane o tome sto dojilje smiju jesti.

----------


## Jelka

> Hocu reci samo da ne treba preventivno nista izbacivati iz prehrane i ogranicavati se.  Ogromnoj kolicini djece nista od mamine hrane ne smeta, odredjenom broju smeta nesto.  Ako ce vase dijete biti u toj manjini kojima ce nesto smetati, vi ionako ne mozete znati unaprijed sto ce im smetati nego cete to saznati jedino metodom pokusaja i pogresaka.


Slažem se i velim, s drugim djetetom ću opuštenije, ali evo zbog silnog straha da ne pogoršam Janine grčeve, ja sam tek danas prvi put pojela grah otkad se ona rodila. Kužiš, grah napuhava, Jana se 4 mjeseca užasno patila, pa shodno tome nisam htjela riskirati. A trebala sam. Jedino za što provjereno znam je da joj smetaju gljive. Tu sam baš skužila njezinu reakciju par sati nakon što sam ih jela. I apsolutno razumijem roditelje koji nemaju hrabrosti iskušati tu metodu o kojoj govoriš, lakše je izbaciti masu namirnica iz prehrane.

----------


## diči

Ja ću ipak paziti da ne jedem dok budem dojila (naravno ako bude sreće) ljuto, začinjeno,pršut,jagode,maline,kupine,ananas,i sve ono što su ostale cure navele da se ne smije! Pa neka se ljuti tko hoće ali barem prvih par mjeseci ništa od toga neće u moja usta!
 :Wink:

----------


## Ana :-)

Friške "preporuke" koje sam dobila od pedijatrice nakon šta smo ja i maleni izašli iz bolnice.

Ovako...-od voća smijem jesti samo jabuku i bananu
            -ne smijem jesti ništa prženo niti pečeno
            -od povrća ništa šta napuhava
            -ne piti nikakve sokove
            -ne ništa slatko
            -ne kiselo
            -ne začinjeno

I šta da ja onda jedem   :Razz:   ?

----------


## rinama

Ja sam jednom davno stavila ovdje na forum jednu tablicu što bi kao bilo ok jesti, a što ne, ali sam naišla na žestoke primjedbe na račun moje tablice pa je više neću stavljati.
Moj D.je bio beba kome je smetalo sve što se "kao" nebi smjelo jesti dok dojim, pa bi reagirao grčevima. Tablicu mi je sastavila patronažna i držala sam je se i svaki put kad bi malo   :Embarassed:  zastranila od "DA" namirnica mali bi imao grčeve.
Tako da s drugim djetetom nisam ni pokušavala iskušavati što smijem, a što ne, već sam pazila što jedem i nije imao grčeve.

Dok s druge strane, moja sestrična je jela SVE i djeca joj nikad nisu imala problema. Znaći sve ovisi od djeteta do djeteta.

----------


## Happy

A da li ima veze s količinom mlijeka količina popijene tekućine tokom dana?
I da li ima veze to što mi beba jede u nepravlnim razmacima. Po noći nakon 5 sati, preko dana nekad traži svaka 2 sata. I zadnjih dana mi se događa da po noći i cijeli dan imam mlijeka "na bacanje", a navečer mi fali, ona siše i siše a nema dosta. Dala sam joj navečer zato (kršitelj koda), a do druge večeri opet imam hrpu mlijeka. Ne kužim... :?
Inače jedem baš sve.

----------


## anchie76

Odgovoriti cu ti na drugom topicu.

----------


## ribica tina

evo mene kao mama koja treći put jako uspješno doji,saprvim sam jela 2-3 jela,juhicu i kompot od jabuka jer ništa dr."nisam smjela",ništa svježe,nikakve mahunarke....bla,bla.... sa drugim sam pazila prvi mj.,a onda sam jela sve,sa trećim jedem sve,ali npr.neću pojesti 3 naranče,nego pola jedne i sl.,ali kod mene nije zbog grčeva,nego zbog alergija u obitelji. nikada mi klinci nisu od ničega imali grčeve,jer mi je apsurdno da se zrak prenosi mlijekom,pa da ako pijem gazirano,beba će imati grčeve....šta će mi mlijeko biti gazirano??  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
mene samo zanima dal je istina da se u vrijeme dojenja ne smije aktivnije vježdati(trčanje,penjanje stepenicama,bicikl,orbitreck...),jer nakon 15-20min.se povečava mliječna kiselina,pa bi dijete moglo odbiti obrok!!? :?

----------


## betty boop

> mene samo zanima dal je istina da se u vrijeme dojenja ne smije aktivnije vježdati(trčanje,penjanje stepenicama,bicikl,orbitreck...),jer nakon 15-20min.se povečava mliječna kiselina,pa bi dijete moglo odbiti obrok!!? :?


Koliko ja znam mliječna kiselina nema veze s mlijekom, ona nastaje u mišićima, a ne u žlijezdama. Neka se javi netko tko zna sigurno.

----------


## Foška

Meni je patronažna tupila li ga tupila, jedite, jedite, gospođo draga! Vi ste mi tako slabi jelac ( :? da sam barem...), nek vam muž kuha griza finoga da imate više mlijeka.
MM se nakuhao griza ko nikad u životu.
Često se šali na moj račun da on nije stigao tako brzo kuhati kako sam ja mlatila te zdjelice   :Laughing:  

Eto, više mlijeka nije došlo, došlo je puuuno viška kilograma   :Sad:

----------


## ribica tina

> ribica tina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> mene samo zanima dal je istina da se u vrijeme dojenja ne smije aktivnije vježdati(trčanje,penjanje stepenicama,bicikl,orbitreck...),jer nakon 15-20min.se povečava mliječna kiselina,pa bi dijete moglo odbiti obrok!!? :?
> 
> 
> Koliko ja znam mliječna kiselina nema veze s mlijekom, ona nastaje u mišićima, a ne u žlijezdama. Neka se javi netko tko zna sigurno.


da,nastaje u mišićima,ali se širi i tijelom i dolazi i u mlijeko.tak sam pročitala u BEBAma.

----------


## zekana

Smijemo li jesti trešnje???
 Upravo se pitam...

----------


## bijelko

ja jedem, izbjegavam samo jagode

----------


## laumi

> Smijemo li jesti trešnje???
>  Upravo se pitam...


Da.

Smiješ jesti sve što inače jedeš. Ako primijetiš da dijete na nešto reagira, izbaci tu namirnicu. Unaprijed ne treba ništa izbjegavati, naročito ako u obitelji nemate alergija na hranu.

----------


## zekana

Evo feedback... i dalje ne znam do čega je bilo. Dakle, bila sam prestala piti čaj od komoraa pa sam ga vratila, jela trešnje pa ih izbacila, a i krastavce sam izbacila. I odmah je idući dan prestalo. Eh sad ću polako provjeravati koja od te tri stvari treba/smeta. Može biti sve troje. Vidjet ćemo. Nisu joj skroz prestali grčevi, ali su se smanjili drastino. Primjetila sam ipak noćas da je od mog mlijeka izdojenog (100ml) u snu se patila i grčila pomalo... Podrignula jeste, također je i bljucnula malo pri podrigu, lagano je i brzo zaspala, ali se u snu previjala i stenjala. Pa nisam sigurna u tvrdnje da su grevi pretežno kod miješanja dohrane i majčinog mlijeka. Svašta mi nešta prolazi kroz glavu... još sam u fazi istraživanja- samo da joj olakšam koliko god je to u mojoj moći!  :Smile:

----------

